# Excel Autofilter Zeilenlimit



## Axor (23. Juli 2007)

Kann mir jemand erklären, wieso der Excel Autofilter nicht wirklich alle Zellen filtert?

Hab eine Statistik mit Hilfe des Autofilters erstellt und dann für diese Statistik per VBA die Erstellung automatisiert.

Es gibt ein Protokoll, wo Auftragsnummer, Detailbereich, .... eingetragen werden und ich hab im Autofilter eben die jeweilige Auftragsnummer eingestellt und so meine Daten für Diagramme ermittelt.

Bei der Automatisierung mittels VBA kommen nun manchmal andere Werte raus. Nach langem Suchen hab ich nun bemerkt, dass mir der Autofilter einig Zeilen (z.B.3268,3303,3317) einfach nicht anzeigt, obwohl die Suchkriterien übereinstimmen. Die letzte gefundene Zeile ist 2449.
VBA läuft mittels Schleife bis zum wirklichen Ende der Daten und ermittelt mir natürlich die richtigen Daten.....

Warum? per google hab ich nur ein AutoFilter Limit beim DropDownFeld auf 1000 Items gefunden...
Nur ein Foreneintrag hab ich mit selbigen Problem gefunden, aber ohne Erklärung bzw. Bestätigung...


----------



## tom_r (24. Juli 2007)

Moin,

korrekt, der Autofilter kann nur 1000 unterschiedliche Einträge filtern. Bei z.B. 5000 Zeilen, in denen nur a oder b steht hast Du deshalb keinen Datenverlust


----------



## Axor (24. Juli 2007)

Ja, wie gesagt, beim DropDown Feld gibts diese Limitierung... die stört mich auch nicht

Ich hab nur ca. 20 untersch. Werte im DropDown Feld aber wenn ich nun eins auswähle, werden nicht alle Zellen die mit diesem Filter übereinstimmen ausgegeben.


----------

